# Tri-Tronics/RTF: Enter-to-win SWEEPSTAKES



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

*TRI-TRONICS: ENTER-TO-WIN SWEEPSTAKES*










*Enter-to-Win the one-dog collar system of your choice, including the Pro 500 G3 Exp!! Tri-Tronics and RTF have partnered together for this exclusive offer for RTF members. Sign up before December 1st! Please, only one entry per person. *

*To sign up, please follow these two steps: *

*1) Post in a reply to this thread indicating your interest. *

*2) Click this link **(TT/RTF Enter To Win Sweepstakes)** to fill in your sign-up information. *

*Note: by signing up, you are agreeing that Tri-Tronics will have and will use your email address for promotionial and other Tri-Tronics information. Your email address will not be sold, distributed, or otherwise provided to anyone outside Tri-Tronics. *

*Good luck to all! Thanks very much and welcome to our newest RTF sponsor, Tri-Tronics! *


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Interested.

Must be "Influential Enough" huh,
Tim


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Interested! Thanks!


----------



## scott furbeck (May 28, 2008)

Put me in for this one...


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

Count me in too


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Interested. Thanks RTF & Tri-Tronics!


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

Interested.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Interested! Thanks TT and Chris!


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Count me in


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Very interested.....
Count me in!

Thanks


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Yee-Ha-Woo-Hoo! (That is ******* for 'very interested')


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Need one badly!!!!!


----------



## WaterDogRem (Mar 13, 2009)

For Sure Interested!
Need one for the new pup!
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

New puppy needs a new collar! 

I'm in.

Thanks, Tritronics and RTF!


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm in....


----------



## Art Stoner (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm In.

Tritronics has the best collars and service available.


----------



## Double J (Sep 4, 2009)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

IN...........


----------



## doubledown (Dec 28, 2008)

Very interested. Two great things that go great together; RTF and Tri-Tronics


----------



## Zip (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you, very interested.


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

count me in too! thanks chris and TT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Count me in, please!!

Thanks RTF and TT!!

Andy


----------



## Samg (Apr 11, 2008)

Just send it to me now, I'm pretty sure I'm going to win.


----------



## John Paske (Mar 10, 2009)

I am in.

Thanks RTF and TT!


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

Two dogs one collar I need a new collar I am interested.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

cool, i'm in


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I think this seems like a good chance to upgrade my old system. 
Im in for sure.


----------



## Al VanHoey (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Chris! Count me in.


----------



## joshfcb (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the chance. Im in.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Great Job, FLATLANDER! Add me to the list...........

WE ARE........

PENN STATE


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

A tremedous thanks to RTF and to Tri-Tronics for their partnership in the advancement of the training and enjoyment of our retrievers!!!


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

Count me in! Thanks...


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

This is great for both RTF and Tri-Tronics. Should be a good relationship. I love my Tri-Tronics equipment and recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

well, of course I am interested..WOOHOOOO! 

Juli


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Count me in

Buck


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Please sign me up! Great job Chris, and thanks to Tri-Tronics for becoming a sponsor!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm in......


----------



## tolleson (Apr 24, 2009)

Count me in.
Aaron Tolleson


----------



## Paul-TEXAS (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm all in!!!

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Very interested


----------



## rfinger (Feb 17, 2009)

Always intrested


----------



## tkpaul (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm in.

Tommy


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Need A Collar !


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

can't miss out on all the fun!

T.Mac


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

TT and RTF .... a pair of winners.

Count me in if you promise NOT to tell /paul about all this

Little baskird cheats.

It will look good on me- trust me on that.

Bubba


----------



## Big_Sky (Jul 11, 2004)

Interested. Thanks.


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

Thanks RTF anfd Tri-Tronics! Need my shipping address?


----------



## Rick Coats (Oct 3, 2007)

Include me.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Put me in.

Good job on the partnership, Chris!

kg


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Bubba said:


> TT and RTF .... a pair of winners.
> 
> It will look good on me- trust me on that.
> 
> Bubba


esp if you install the flasher..... added bling ya know....


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Put Me In Coach, I Am Ready To Play!


----------



## Quincy (Jul 16, 2009)

Very Interested


----------



## Paul Fix (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm' in. 

I could use a new collar


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Please count us in!!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Georgiaquacker (Aug 17, 2008)

Have a new one in the mail. But could use two one for the dog and one for me.
So put me in.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks RTF and Tri-Tronics. Count me in.

G


----------



## glenndon (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm interested!

Thanks to Tri-Tronics for sponsoring RTF as well as giving us this opportunity.

Glenn


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

For sure interested....add me to the list!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Interested!


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm interested - my old collar is on its last legs.


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm in......


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## tomhunter (Jan 27, 2007)

need one BAD!!!!!


----------



## Jason B (Sep 1, 2009)

Put me in please.


----------



## chuck chambers (Aug 9, 2009)

Interested. Thanks RTF & Tri-Tronics!


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

+1 (I had to lengthen this to at least 10 characters)


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm interested!!

Sue


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Please. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Please count me in
Cindy


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Interested.


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

I am interested
a Tri tronics owner since my first one in the early 1980's
trog


----------



## Bob Carlson (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in! Thanks RTF and TT

Bob


----------



## sabo38 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## micklerlabs (Sep 14, 2009)

Interested in winning!


Chris Atkinson said:


> *TRI-TRONICS: ENTER-TO-WIN SWEEPSTAKES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Count me in .


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

Please count me in! Thanks


----------



## HandyMan1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Interested and Thank you very much!!


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm in. Thanks Tri-Tronics!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Definitely interested!

Thanks to TriTronics and Chris for making it happen!


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

I had another brand and switched to TT and have used the other since. Count me in. I need another colar


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

very interested military dont pay much lol


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm in ........


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

yes please, I would like to win


----------



## DogSquaw (Dec 22, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Count me in, 
Thanks,


----------



## Jason Bauer (Jan 7, 2009)

Interested!!!


----------



## Reminton Steele (Nov 10, 2007)

Count me fo sure.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Interested need to replace the A1-70.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Interested in signing up.


----------



## River Hill (Oct 21, 2008)

Please put me in.


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Lovin' It thanks TT and RTF


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm in! Thanks TT!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Very interested-Thank you, could solve my Christmas gift idea


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Sign me up


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

You definitely have my interest!
Thank you-
Denise Jepson


----------



## redpony (Oct 3, 2008)

very interested


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Count me in for this deal


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Sign me up, never can have enough collars.


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm all in, need to add to my pro-500 and pro-100 2dog unit.

Carl


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

yes please may I have another one of the finest collars on the market.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Count me in...

John Lash


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

very interested..thank you TT


----------



## Jon Hass (Aug 21, 2008)

interested


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm interested.

Tom


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

Interested!


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Sign me up, I filled out the info. Thanks Chris and Tri Tronics, Jim


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Interested. Thanks.


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

count me in. great idea, and great product.


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Twist my arm....OK....I'm in.

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Put my name in please; even though the only thing I win is the chance to play again


----------



## tpark (Jul 9, 2009)

Put me in for one !


----------



## jevc (Aug 24, 2006)

sign me up please


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Interested! Thanks!


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes, please and thank you.


----------



## john k (Jan 23, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm interested!

Sue Puff


----------



## PWK (Oct 29, 2003)

Please count me in.

Pete


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

One more interested party here.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Sign me up! Thanks TriTronics!


----------



## José Nijssen (Feb 4, 2008)

Very interested too!


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Interested, sign me up!

Thanks RTF and TT!


----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, I'm interested


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

count me in


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Count me in


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Great! I'm interested.

David Barrow


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm inTTerested 

~Erin English


----------



## TinyLab (Dec 29, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Count me in........


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Me too (that means I'm interested)


----------



## ad18 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the chance!! I'm in.


----------



## D. Province (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm interested.
Please add me.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Interested.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Interested . In it to win it .


----------



## Scott Sutton (Jul 5, 2008)

Sign me up as well! Not a beTTer training/hunting collar made!!!


----------



## bubba102105 (Jul 18, 2008)

can't wait to win it!


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

interested thanks


----------



## chuck strange (Jun 20, 2003)

Put my name in for this one


----------



## Big Dawgg (Mar 7, 2009)

Great idea, I'm interested. Thanks!


----------



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

I am very interested


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Count me in please.

Thank you Chris and TriTronics!


----------



## GRHunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Interested, in fact highly interested.


----------



## Bklk (Aug 3, 2008)

Interested


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks very much to you Chris and TT. Very cool!


----------



## Stephen Smith (Apr 10, 2008)

Great Idea.


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

Chris,
Interested, thank you


----------



## Bryan Thompson (Nov 30, 2008)

Definetly Interested!!!!!

Thx Bryan


----------



## Art Geddes (Aug 30, 2003)

Art Geddes is interested. WOW


----------



## laxdog (Jun 4, 2008)

cool i am in


----------



## Cthomas (Sep 21, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## larry109 (Mar 15, 2008)

sign me up


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I would love to enter!! (Don't worry, everybody.....I never win anything!!)


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

Great idea!

Laurie


----------



## Maryde (Jul 19, 2007)

RTF and TT Rock!
Thank you!


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Count me in!

Allyn


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Count me in, too!


----------



## Matt-AL (Sep 11, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thank you Chris and Tritronics. I'm in.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

2 new dogs I sure could use another collar 

David Jansma


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

Interested


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Interested


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Yo, I'm in!! Thanks to TriTronics and RTF!

JS


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm interested. Thanks!


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Please consider me for the sweepstakes!

Thanks to RTF and Tri-Tronics for sponsoring the sweepstakes!

-Matt G


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I am interested for sure.
Marie


----------



## Colt Farrington (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks. I'm interested.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, count me in please


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm intrested.thanks rtf and tt


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Interested. Thanks!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Interested.

Eric Johnson


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Put me in.

Everybody else is going for 2nd place.


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

me, too! 

Thanks,
Christina Anderson


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I am interested in participating in the Tri-tronics sweepstake


----------



## RWL (Feb 7, 2009)

I just gotta a new pup and need a new collar. Let's go!!!


----------



## sinned (Feb 14, 2009)

i'm interested!


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Please count me in.
Thanks.


----------



## tpeavy (Oct 4, 2007)

Interested...


----------



## Gotone (Sep 15, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm interested.


----------



## flyaway (Sep 2, 2009)

interested


----------



## Amishflyer (Jul 23, 2009)

Interested.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Absolutely interested! Even though my "antique" TT 500xls is still going strong after 8 years as my daily driver, without ever a problem...an upgrade would be nice.


----------



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm interested. Please sign me up, Chris. Thanks RTF and TT!


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

I'm In!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iowa_Boy (Sep 15, 2009)

Interested...


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm in.

Wayne


----------



## Tindall (Oct 19, 2005)

interested


----------



## sandyriver (Feb 24, 2008)

good luck to all


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm in as well, thanks.


----------



## HuntsmanTollers (Feb 20, 2003)

Thank you Tri-Tronics! Count me in also.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Me too.

john


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes I could use a new collar.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

include me


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Best collars made, I'm in.


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

I'm in too

Thanks RTF and TT


----------



## z24pride (Jun 4, 2009)

Count me in..!


----------



## heather (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in. Nobody would pass this up.


----------



## smok'in gun (Mar 31, 2009)

The TT collar I'm using now I won at a HT raffle about 5 yrs ago, so yeah I'd be interested in another free one. Thanks.

_______
Jeff


----------



## pmul (Aug 26, 2009)

sign me up thanks TT


----------



## MWG (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the chance..... please count me in.

Mike


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 2, 2008)

Interested!


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm game, I have never won anything of value in the past. Maybe this will be my big prize.


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Great product, count me in as very interested.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Please count me in and thank you!


----------



## Hiscoke (Mar 21, 2006)

Interested!!


----------



## Susan Young (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm interested. Thanks!


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## TollerLover (Aug 25, 2008)

Absolutely, count me in!


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

Interested-thanks!


----------



## wvlabman (Nov 17, 2008)

Count me in!!! Thanks for the chance

wvlabman


----------



## Tim Buck (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm interested - Thanks to Tri-Tronics


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## cgoeson (Jan 22, 2008)

I signed up.

Thanks!


----------



## whites lean carley (Feb 3, 2009)

Count me in for this one!!


----------



## captsanner295 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am interested in the contest.


Thanks


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

count me in please


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Throw my Name in


----------



## 3 dog knight (Jul 9, 2003)

Count me in!

3DK


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

interested and thanks!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Count me in, please!

Also I have to say, I like the banner on the page where we have to sign up for the drawing because it says "*The* Retriever Training Forum" - make it a little taller and put that on the front page! Just saying....

So if David entered I wonder if that means he is going to let me get another dog?

FOM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I am in.........
.


----------



## 1elkaholic2 (Dec 19, 2008)

put me in.....


----------



## Steven V Zugg (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the contest - I am very interested


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Members: 7,446, Active Members: 2,510 yet only 251 folk want to win?
come on guys


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, count me in! Thank you.


----------



## schulzee (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## thunderdog (Feb 19, 2003)

Sign me up. Thanks!


----------



## Colin Moody (Dec 16, 2008)

count me in


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Always interested!


----------



## kgiff (Aug 28, 2009)

+1

(okay back to lurking)


----------



## Jake Lunsford (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm in........


----------



## jreid06 (Nov 20, 2008)

Count me in!!


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

Count me in thanks!


----------



## GoldenR (Mar 7, 2009)

Interested!


----------



## Steelymeister (Mar 3, 2005)

Count Me In


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm in.

Do you want my shipping address now, or wait until I've officially won?

Mark


----------



## aichach (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm in too


----------



## Scott K (Jan 4, 2009)

Please count me in! Thanks Chris and the great folks at Tri-Tronics!


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup, me too.


----------



## Reloader (Feb 10, 2005)

I am also interested.


----------



## Bailey and Cappy's Mom (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm in too!


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Sounds good.I'm in too.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Here's my intrest thread. Thanks TT & RTF


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Put me in, thanks!


----------



## MaxxDecoy (Feb 19, 2009)

By all means count me in on this one. 

David Maxfield


----------



## Ryan Isaacs (Jul 19, 2008)

Interested. Thanks!


----------



## Patti Maye (Jan 6, 2005)

Interested!


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## coonsmen (Aug 10, 2009)

def/ interested. thank you


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks RTF and Tri-Tronics. Count me in.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

count me in!! Thanks!!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Count me in also!!


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm in..........

Howard


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## John_Q (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in!!

Thanks RTF and Tri-Tronics


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Sign me up!


----------



## T Farmer (Aug 27, 2008)

me too please


----------



## Brett Lavergne (Jun 4, 2009)

In it to win it!


----------



## Grant Dasbach (Feb 17, 2006)

Count me in as well, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You RTF and Tr-Tronics

Grant


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes I'm in.
Thank you very much,
Jeff


----------



## randy gale (Jun 12, 2009)

put me in please


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Please enter me and Thank You


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Entered. Thanks TriTronics!


----------



## TWODOWN (Nov 23, 2003)

Count me in too!! Love the TT!!

Erin McManus


----------



## rammmor (Apr 24, 2009)

interested - thanks


----------



## Colin_Aldrich (Jun 30, 2009)

Count Me in Please. 

Thank you


----------



## patrickb (Jan 2, 2009)

I have one TT system and would love win another! Thanks


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Please count me as very interested.
Thanks RTF and TriTronics


----------



## kjsynergy (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes I'm in


----------



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

Count me in!!


----------



## Cheryl Knapp (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm in!! Thanks!!


----------



## NOLADee (Jul 26, 2008)

I am Interested. Many Thanks to RTF & Tri-Tronics


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

Count me in...


Thanks


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

I am interested as well, thanks


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Count me in! Good job on setting this up Chris.


----------



## Debbie C (Jul 22, 2006)

Count me in too!!!
thanx.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Uh... Interested...


----------



## flatcoatjoy (Sep 10, 2009)

Interested


----------



## Decoyn (Nov 4, 2008)

Interested, Thanks Chris!!


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

I have used a variety of Tri Tronics products for many years. I am interested.

Vicki Worthington


----------



## Georgia Smith (Feb 22, 2007)

Yes, interested


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

count me in!


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

You bet I'm interested!!!


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Sign me up. Tri-Tronics is the best.

USA made, nuff said.

Carol


----------



## Richard Reese (Apr 26, 2006)

I love to loose at these things but enjoy trying


----------



## Susan P (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks So Much.
Your product is Great.
Your Customer Service is Excellent


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, count me in as well..


----------



## retrvrs (Jan 5, 2009)

I am extremely intersted...thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm in, thanks Chris


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Interested and thanks !


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

Sign me up and thanks.


----------



## allen sechrest (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds Great! Another great offer from TT


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Sign me up. I'm interested. 

Thanks Vic


----------



## JS McKinney (May 3, 2008)

interested. count me in.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Heck yeah I'm interested....I'm in need of a new collar as of yesterday. :-x


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Count me in! Thanks!!


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

count me in


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh My - I need an training collar - very interested!


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

I need a new collar!

Bill B


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

I am interested


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

Where do I sign... I need a new tritronics collar


----------



## Peggy Snyder (Jan 12, 2008)

Interested.


----------



## Birdshot (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes I'm interested. I have a 9 month old pup and need an e-collar.


----------



## theeaterofshades (May 19, 2008)

I am throwing my hat in the ring


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm Interested! Count me in too!


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2003)

interested


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

sign me up


----------



## Olddog (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll try it.


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks!! You have a great product!


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

sign me up


----------



## K.Bolan (Feb 1, 2008)

I have been thinking about gettin a new collar anyway. 

Thanks RTF and TT!


----------



## MarkC (May 12, 2009)

I want to win
Mark Christensen
Stanton Ne


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

Interested for sure. Many thanks TriTronics! Glad you are sponsoring RTF.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Would love to win a new one. This is great.


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Yes, I'm interested! Thanks RTF and TT


----------



## Mathieu (Jul 21, 2009)

Count me in please. Thank you RTF.


----------



## Beardog (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm interested, please count me in!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## susanb (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm in, and my fingers are crossed.


----------



## JimG (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm interested


----------



## hntnlabs (Feb 29, 2008)

Some one has to win...sign me up.
Thanks


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm in!!

Thanks TT & RTF


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Cool Beans! I'm in, thanks RTF & TT!


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm in....Thanks


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Sign Me up as well


----------



## Liv2Hnt (Apr 7, 2009)

Im in......thanks for a great opportunity to win an upgrade.


----------



## Goose and Teal (Jun 25, 2009)

Count me in as well....thanks for the chance.


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds good, I'm in!


----------



## John Nowakowski (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, count me in....


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Ooeer I'll play too...Mocha needs a collar


----------



## skybroom (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm extremely interested.


----------



## redco97 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds good, I'm in!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Sounds good..count me in...Thanks TT and RTF


----------



## ChrisRobt (Apr 5, 2005)

Count me in on this one


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Count me in on this, too.

BHB


----------



## Black N Gold (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes!!! Please count me in.


----------



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

Been using tri tronics for 20 years and hope to use them for 20 more at least ....


----------



## Alastair (Nov 13, 2007)

im intrested....im in


----------



## muddytwelvegauge (Apr 30, 2009)

Im interested for sure


----------



## kcrumpy9 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm VERY interested! Thanks to all those who are involved..


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I am very interested thank you!

M. Katie Gutermuth


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Id like ta be in ifn ya will have me!

Gooser


----------



## Crihfield (May 6, 2009)

interested.........I like this idea


----------



## trouble (Apr 10, 2006)

sign me up a new collar would be great.


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

me 2 ... me 2 ...


----------



## sprintwrench75 (Sep 12, 2008)

Im in thanks.


----------



## Jon Dunn (Nov 19, 2005)

Interested.


----------



## honestken (Dec 18, 2008)

sign me up please

Ken


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (May 1, 2009)

Please put me in for this one! Thanks TT for your sponsorship!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Sign me up! My old flyway is on its last legs!


----------



## Michele Clifton (Oct 12, 2003)

Would love to win this one!!


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Count me in - thank you!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I need a new collar badly!


----------



## whscott (Jan 7, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Harry Gooch (Aug 5, 2004)

Interested


----------



## honker88 (Mar 4, 2009)

pick me! pick me! pick me!


----------



## LeeD (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm interested!

Count me in.

Lee


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Interested


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

I would love to have a shiny new collar from TriTronics!


----------



## flizitdiz (Jul 16, 2009)

sign me up!


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

Interested!! Thanks !


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Interested and thank you


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

interested, thanks.


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

Interested, Thank You
Troy


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

mmmmm.....ya I'm interested, Thanks!


----------



## croppiemstr (Feb 12, 2009)

Sign me up please and thank you. Very interested


----------



## Brett Krause (Jun 8, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Mugs (Jul 24, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Yep i'm interesting...

/Paul


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Very,very interested!


----------



## DEADDUX (Jun 24, 2008)

im in, thanks for the chance.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm gonna win. They already have my email address but they can have it again.

I'm so in!

How 'bout that! 39 pages in three days. How many people joined the RTF just for this?


----------



## yooperpup (Feb 20, 2006)

Very interested! Thanks
Robby


----------



## JK Payne (Oct 18, 2005)

Please put our name in the hat

Thank you for doing this.

John


----------



## First Sergeant (Mar 21, 2009)

interested


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in, thank you.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Happy to have a chance


----------



## kodyb (Jun 30, 2008)

Interested.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

kodyb said:


> Interested.


hey.... you voted that you were not interested in a sweepstakes cause you never win...therefore you must give me your entry. ;-)

Juli


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Now Juli, you know chesapeakes are better trained with a 2 x 4 than an ecollar. So you should give me your entry and Kody's.


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Super product, and a chance to get one free, sign me up!! Wouldn't own anything else!!


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

I am in. Feeling real lucky.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm interested!!


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

If I haven't already I'd like to be counted!

BHB


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Howard N said:


> Now Juli, you know chesapeakes are better trained with a 2 x 4 than an ecollar. So you should give me your entry and Kody's.


yeah, but I thought black labs don't need collars? Are you getting a golden Howard? It's okay to secretly be a fluffy lover....I heard they have a support group......besides, if I tried training with a 2x4, Hitch would think it was a back scratcher... LOL!

Juli


----------



## K.Wilson (Feb 9, 2005)

Interested. Thanks!

Karen


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

I really want to win a collar!


----------



## Digger Dan (Apr 16, 2004)

Count Me In!!


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Interested in sweepstakes


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Very interested.


----------



## jbb (Oct 8, 2007)

Count me in too


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Another interested person and thanks!


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Most Definately Interested


----------



## Rip Shively (Sep 5, 2007)

Interested as well


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

yep-I'm interested


----------



## R.T. Haas (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks RTF & TT


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Interested...


----------



## double m kennels (Feb 11, 2008)

Count me in!!


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm interested. Thank you to RTF, Chris and Tri-tronics- good oppertunity!


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Interested to win a TT Collar.

Thanks


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll put in.


----------



## Mark Leahy (Apr 27, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## fetchitupup (Jun 23, 2008)

Count me in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Ryan Davila (Nov 12, 2004)

I am interested! Thanks


----------



## Tim Sharpe (Mar 12, 2009)

Interested!


----------



## DaleR (Jun 6, 2009)

Interested


----------



## Kona East (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok I'm old but like Arnold Horshack says "Ooh,Ooh, Pick me,Pick me!" I'd love a TT collar.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

interested


----------



## Kim McElwee (Nov 6, 2007)

Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

Interested


----------



## dakotaridge (Apr 15, 2006)

Count me in please. Thanks TT and RTF.


----------



## Andy Buck (Feb 27, 2007)

im interested thanks tri tronics i wear your decal on my truck window to show support for your products and to thank you for all of your support


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

I'll give it a whirl.... let's throw my name in the hat.
Hand


----------



## Sally Berry (Nov 11, 2007)

I"m interested too.

Sally Berry


----------



## quint (Jul 15, 2008)

intrested thanks


----------



## Merlin (Sep 1, 2005)

Okay. I'm in!


----------



## kawarthalabs (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity.
Tony


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

Great promotion from a Great company. Thanks Jay Brown


----------



## Paul Bird (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm in and have a new 8 week old pup that will need an E-Collar soon!


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

Yes, count me in. Thank you RTF and TT for the great opportunity!
Louann


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Interested...


----------



## Jana Knodel (Jan 16, 2006)

I am interested.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Sounds good, thax for the chance


----------



## DianeL (May 4, 2004)

I'm interested. Thank you.
Diane


----------



## Gerda Smith (Mar 10, 2003)

count me in please


----------



## Pat G (Jul 6, 2007)

count me in


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I am interested


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

Put me in I'm interested
Glynn


----------



## Bryan T. Girolami (May 26, 2006)

Interested


----------



## Jon Kelly (Sep 21, 2009)

Interested


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Interested


----------



## Dick Sheldon (Jul 14, 2006)

Interested


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> *TRI-TRONICS: ENTER-TO-WIN SWEEPSTAKES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
When will the winner be announced?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> When will the winner be announced?


Sometime after December 1st is my interpretation at this time.

I don't have anything specific. TT folks put the time frame on it and it says Register by Dec 1st.

Chris


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Count me in ! Thanks!


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Send me in coach!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 21, 2004)

Interested, Thanks !


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Consider my entry please!!!!
Bridget Bodine


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

i think i would like the pro500 G3 EXP please 
Chesaka


----------



## huntnalot (Jan 9, 2008)

very interested


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Definitely count me in too, please. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Definitely interested. Count me in.

Debbie


----------



## jpbois (Apr 14, 2007)

Interested...please....


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Please enter me in the Sweepstake. Thanks, HPW


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

Please count me in.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Please enter.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

Interested


----------



## TommyB (Jan 21, 2003)

i would like in please


----------



## flatcoatfun (May 29, 2008)

Yes - Interested!!!


----------



## Denney (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm interested!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd love to win the collar! How many times can we enter? ;-)


----------



## Karen Goff (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes - Interested


----------



## DucterJim (Mar 17, 2007)

Put me in for this one...


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Put me in.


----------



## DDanielson (Mar 24, 2008)

Interested. Count me in

Darren


----------



## ncduckdogs (Mar 13, 2006)

We are a fulltime retreiver training facility for AKC and HRC events.
I am a tri-tronics influentials member and understand the quality of product they make as I use a pro 100 daily. We have about 4 collars, a pro 100 and a 200, but no 500.
I would be very interested in winning a pro 500 unit.
Having a pro 500 collar around would be asesome.


----------



## Mike Colgan (Oct 9, 2004)

Interested.


----------



## don j. (Nov 17, 2007)

Some good luck would do. I'm in.


----------



## cshive (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweet. I'm in.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm interested. 

Paula


----------



## roger (May 5, 2004)

Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## Texas96 (Jul 11, 2009)

Interested.


----------



## Labman721 (Jun 8, 2005)

Interested. Thanks


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Sometime after December 1st is my interpretation at this time.
> 
> I don't have anything specific. TT folks put the time frame on it and it says Register by Dec 1st.
> 
> Chris


Geez....we need to have this end way before then!!!! :razz: Every day that more people sign up, my chances go downhill and its only the end of September!!! 1 in 474 (or thereabout...I didn't count any duplicate postings) right now.....But then again, the entry is FREE!!!!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I can always use another, count me in.


----------



## Linda Noga I (Oct 21, 2005)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## huntH2OFowl (Feb 24, 2004)

Please count me in


----------



## bigdoghunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Count me in!! Thanks RTF and Tri Tronics


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

Gee, where are all of the Dogtra "Field Staff" people on this one?


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Interested


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

IN like FLYNN


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

I am interested.

Chris Pennington


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm in.Thanks


----------



## SHANNON (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Chris and Tri tronis. Great idea and very much appreciated. Thank you for the work that both tritronics ans well as rtf does for all of us:razz:


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Count me in.

Thanks TT and RTF!

Travis


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

Interested. thanks.


----------



## anassar11 (Oct 5, 2007)

interested


----------



## shooter71 (Dec 26, 2008)

count me in..it is time to update


----------



## Bullet (Dec 5, 2007)

And the winner is.....Me


----------



## jbc (Dec 26, 2007)

Throw me in the mix


----------



## David Wisenor (May 1, 2006)

I'll take a shot it. Need one bad.


----------



## GoldenRun (Sep 25, 2009)

Great! Count me in...THANKS!


----------



## jluther (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes, please, count me in. Can't have too many Tritronics collars....

-Julie


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Count me in! Can always use another Tritronics!!


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm in!:mrgreen:


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

I use , like Tri-tronics and am interested.


----------



## BrianW (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## papacharlie (Sep 26, 2009)

I Will Throw My Hat In The Ring Too! Thx Charlie


----------



## browndog49735 (Mar 26, 2006)

very interested.


----------



## zorklady (Mar 14, 2009)

interested


----------



## Bobcanoes (Jul 31, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## krakadawn (Jan 8, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Interested!


----------



## Emcare (Apr 14, 2009)

very interested
tritronics makes a fantastic product


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Count me in thanks!


----------



## Super-X (Jul 25, 2003)

Yes, I'm interested.

Mike


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

sounds like a good program, go TT...


----------



## NBHunter (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow!! Very interested


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes, I'd like to win that collar


----------



## Mary Shillabeer (Oct 29, 2007)

I could use a new collar!

Mary Shillabeer
Calgary, AB, Canada


----------



## Chris Moseler (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm interested.


----------



## S Goldby (Jan 20, 2008)

I am interested.


----------



## Jennih40 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm interested.


----------



## goldy (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm interested.


----------



## soda (Nov 26, 2008)

Interested!!!


Shelly Kuhn


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh, you better believe I'm interested!!


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

Pro 500 for me please
Thanks


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Interested and thanks RTF and TT

Dave


----------



## Chad H (Jun 25, 2004)

Put me in for a chance to win!!!!

Thanks, TT!


----------



## boo8mer (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm in, thanks!!


----------



## BirddogLabs (Sep 7, 2009)

Very interested! Count me in!!! Thanks


----------



## Tom Mouer (Aug 26, 2003)

I would like to upgrade.
Thanks,for the opportunity. Tom


----------



## skelso (Apr 29, 2009)

definately interested!


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

Very interested!


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

Official Notice...I am Interested! Please add me. Thanks,
MARK


----------



## trapperwill (May 26, 2008)

Interested.


----------



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm interested. Put me in.


----------



## signgirl (Jun 4, 2006)

interested


----------



## greg ye (Nov 28, 2007)

OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm intrested.


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

TT fan here...count me in.


----------



## Poodlegirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Count us in please! Claudia


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

Count me in


----------



## Lauren Koch (Mar 28, 2009)

Very Interested


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I am sooo in!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh yah me tooooo.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm interested. Put me down for 1.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm interested also. Thanks,
--Susan


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Great offer, intersted.


----------



## caduckman6 (Mar 30, 2008)

intrested here to


----------



## dc73nova (Oct 4, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Engine2Josh (Mar 17, 2006)

Im In. Thanks


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm interested. Thank you.


----------



## Andy MPM (May 1, 2009)

Interested. Thanks RTF & Tri-Tronics!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Interested


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm interested. Thanks Tri-Tronics and RTF.


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

Very interested Clay


----------



## Karen (Jun 25, 2003)

Interested!


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

Very interested . Thanks


----------



## BARRY B (Feb 24, 2008)

Interested


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 20, 2009)

I am interested.


----------



## Russ C (Jul 20, 2008)

Interested. Thanks RTF & Tri-Tronics!


----------



## Farmviewmagnumhunter (Jun 18, 2009)

Very interested.....
Count me in!
Thanks

Jon and Magnum


----------



## Ken Parrott (Feb 5, 2005)

Sweet. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Davadar (Jul 24, 2006)

We are interested.
Thanks.


----------



## duckbumm (Feb 13, 2009)

very interested

thanks


----------



## 9199cope (Jul 23, 2007)

YES, I want to be in the drawing.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Put me in coach.


----------



## Yellowdog05 (Mar 22, 2009)

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## Croat (Nov 21, 2008)

Dad,

Can I play?? Please??


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Interested


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Enter me please.


----------



## Micmacgoldens (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you for the opportunity to be entered in the drawing.


----------



## g7777777 (May 17, 2008)

me to- I have used tt products since their beginning


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

put me in please


----------



## TexasEd (Jul 28, 2008)

Interested!

I need a replacement for my old tritronics system I bought used.


----------



## Rich Baker (Oct 10, 2009)

Im new to trainning dogs past the basics. Im a demanding hunter and am interested in taking my dog to the next level. Please Enter me


----------



## Jeff Jones (Dec 15, 2008)

Interested. Thanks


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Add me to the list.
Thanks.


----------



## sammydog (Jul 11, 2008)

interested, thanks!


----------



## Rob G (Dec 5, 2007)

Interested!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Interested, thanks.

John


----------



## pdanahy (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh yes, interested. Long time TT user with last model purchased before the G3 series was introduced. 
Thanks to you both.


----------



## PoppaBear (May 22, 2008)

Working Two Dogs With One Collar... Could Really Use Another.. Have Been Wanting To Try The Tt Collar..


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm in!

thanks
todd


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

I am interested.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Put me in. Thanks.


----------



## holly hill (Feb 12, 2009)

Interested


----------



## bobtunney (Oct 9, 2009)

enter me please


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

Please enter me


----------



## Carver (Feb 25, 2008)

Tri-Tronics Rules! Please sign me up.

Carver


----------



## Ryan White (Mar 16, 2008)

I am interested...sign me up!


----------



## Mr Glass (Mar 21, 2009)

Count me in! Very Very interested.


----------



## Duckbane (Dec 11, 2008)

You gotta be in it to win it! 
Thanks


----------



## southwings (Jan 29, 2008)

Please register me for a chance on the Tri-Tronics raffle.

Thank you.


----------



## Trainwreck (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm interested.


----------



## chocx2 (Mar 11, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## SloppyMouth (Mar 25, 2005)

Interested!


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

Better odds than most contests, I'm in.


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

sure I am in


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Please enter me in the sweepstakes. Thanks Tri-Tronics and RTF.

Ed Hurley


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Well my collar went kaputt. Please consider my entry........


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## cntyview (Oct 18, 2009)

please enter me.


----------



## skoog (Oct 17, 2003)

Can always use more Tri-Tronics gear.


----------



## kaneblunck (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm interested - thanks!


----------



## irishpride42 (Oct 19, 2009)

Please count me in!


----------



## turningpointlabs (Jul 18, 2006)

I would love one!!


----------



## Briogirls (Dec 16, 2008)

Please enter me!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 19, 2009)

It is just what I need. My collar just quit working.
deb


----------



## justaguy (Jul 14, 2009)

interested


----------



## Vance Ertel (Apr 8, 2009)

Interested


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

Please count me in - thanx


----------



## GaryM (Jul 10, 2008)

Interested. Thanks!


----------



## Mn John (Aug 26, 2008)

Interested


----------



## James Wood (Oct 31, 2007)

Please pick me


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

interested although I never win anything


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I am interested in this partnership!!!
Doug


----------



## Bo Stull (Dec 15, 2005)

sign me up


----------



## Sankers (Oct 13, 2009)

Definitely Interested!


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm in, and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## DaveR (Oct 21, 2009)

Newbie here. Sign me up. This is my official first post.


----------



## dakotalabs (May 6, 2008)

I'm in, also


Ed Nelson
[email protected]


----------



## John Kruger (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm in...Thanks!


----------



## Brian Wilker (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks, Put me in. I'm get a new pup in Nov.


----------



## Guy (Dec 17, 2005)

Count me in also.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm in for sure.

Janet


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

I really need one! Please count me in.:razz:


----------



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## bluemister (Mar 31, 2009)

Interested


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

Interested. 

Kasomor


----------



## Boykins (Mar 28, 2005)

Just bought a new Pro 100, however an extra would be great. Thanks for the chance TT and RTF!


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Interested


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

count me in.


----------



## Scott H (Dec 31, 2007)

Interested, 
Thanks!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Interested.

Thank you.

Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Interested.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Interested


----------



## dbulle6 (Jun 4, 2009)

interested


----------



## heather (Feb 9, 2009)

Interested. Thanks.


----------



## TerRun (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm ready for a new collar, please enter me in the drawing!


----------



## konadog (Oct 27, 2009)

I am interested sign me up


----------



## hntnk9 (Dec 28, 2006)

count me in


----------



## Blackkettle Retrievers2 (Aug 8, 2006)

Count me in!
Thanks RTF and TT


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

lost my transmitter this week
INTERESTED


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

Interested...


----------



## BLeigh (Feb 20, 2008)

I could use a new collar!!

Count me in..


----------



## kcjablin (Oct 29, 2009)

Interested, thanks


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

add my name to the list, please.

Thanks,


----------



## ffbo (May 2, 2009)

Enter me for this one, Thanks.


----------



## Nate L (Jul 21, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Interested. THank you!


----------



## Kevin Sheeler (Jan 24, 2009)

Could us this!!!Good luck to all


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

Count me in!!! Thanks!


----------



## bunkershot99 (Jan 31, 2008)

Interested


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Interested. Thanks RTF & Tri-Tronics!


----------



## Kent S (Nov 27, 2006)

I would love to have the Tritronics Collar. Mine just bit it and I cant afford one right now.


----------



## ryaneder (Oct 29, 2009)

I would love to enter this. I run up to 3 labs at a time so even the starter model (G3) would be excellent!


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Very interested!


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm interested.

Thank you!


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Me too.

BHB


----------



## Marsh Mule (Oct 16, 2009)

interested


----------



## Nealze (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm interested!


----------



## country294 (Nov 3, 2009)

Interested


----------



## jodriver (May 15, 2003)

Interested


----------



## goldust (May 12, 2005)

Please put my name in the hat. Down to 1 collar and up to 4 dogs.


----------



## Sue Westlake (May 8, 2005)

I'm interested.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Interested


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Interested.


----------



## 3labtxi (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks! i'm in


----------



## bfosmark (Jan 31, 2008)

very interested


----------



## Quad (Feb 22, 2009)

put me in coach


----------



## RuffWater (Oct 28, 2009)

Please count me and thanks for the chance to win...


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

Interested. Thanks.

Jay


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

As my son would say in his wordy text responses from his cell phone. "yup" Means I'm in too.


----------



## lilhank (Oct 10, 2004)

interested.
thank's,
Jason


----------



## Prairieriver (Oct 8, 2007)

Interested


----------



## Mustang251 (Nov 1, 2007)

Put me down I'm interested


----------



## xqwerty13x (Nov 12, 2007)

Interested 
:monkey:


----------



## Josiah Greene (Jun 7, 2008)

interested for sure!


----------



## Stan May (Jan 24, 2009)

Interested! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes Fun. I am entered.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Yes, I am interested and thanks to Tri Tronics and RTF for making this possible.


----------



## wallyk (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey, I"m in


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

I would like to enter to win


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

When does this contest end and the prize awarded?


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

Carol, I just entered and it said please enter by Dec 1


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Please add me too, needing a new one bad!


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

I'm in and very interested.


----------



## GREENEDRAKE (Nov 11, 2009)

Would Be Very Interested.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

of course!

Dan Rice


----------



## Kent S (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes I am interested.


----------



## MacDog (Jan 27, 2009)

Great Stuff


----------



## md11pilot (May 14, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

Please enter me, thanks.


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Interested 
Megan


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Count me in and thank you.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Friends from WI won a new collar in a promo like this. Not sure if they entered on tritronics website, but know they were surprised and thrilled to win.


----------



## KRP (May 28, 2008)

Interested!!

Thanks


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

In like flint.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Enter me too!!


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

Interested!


----------



## marcj33 (Nov 14, 2008)

interested.

thanks.


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Count me in !


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

Put me in please...thanks!


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm In. Thanks!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

I sure could use another collar....... count me in

thanks,
Marty


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

We are signed up.


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Interested


----------



## Coacheffie (Nov 29, 2007)

Count me in! I use the G3 100 and love it!


----------



## Dogguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Interested, for sure!!!


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

Count me in too!!!!


----------



## ajohnson (Nov 8, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Interested.


----------



## 30 caliber (Jan 28, 2008)

Very interested. Thanks for posting the sticky.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Interested.


----------



## rainkist (Aug 16, 2009)

very interested


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Interested of course ! I'll use my flyway as a backup !!!


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Very Interested


----------



## Eric Williams (Oct 6, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## Hat Trick (Nov 27, 2009)

I am interested in this offer. And thank you for the chance.


----------



## Labfrost (Nov 28, 2009)

Am very interested.


----------



## VTinAZ (Nov 29, 2009)

Interested


----------



## k9freek (Nov 29, 2009)

I am interested...Thanks


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Interested.

L


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

count me in.


----------



## Donald Becknel (Dec 18, 2004)

I am interested...Thanks


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Me too, please.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm interested.


Thanks To Chris for his influence.


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

Count Me In!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Sometime after December 1st is my interpretation at this time.
> 
> I don't have anything specific. TT folks put the time frame on it and it says Register by Dec 1st.
> 
> Chris


Is today the last day?


----------



## TJDRESCH (Sep 6, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Sign me up. Thanks


----------



## stravis (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm in last minute!


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

Great idea!

Laurie


----------



## Rhumbline (Jul 13, 2009)

Count me in as interested


----------

